# Tommy's Pics BTS Sunday



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is the MLS signup board. 










Carla at the MLS booth. 










Sandra Baxter and Grace after counting all the dogs on the Door Hollow Shortline (they were 21 I think) 










After all the raffle tickets were drawn they still had some prizes. So here are the kids asking for their ticket. 










Jason won some wooden toys. 










Grace won a moonscope model. 










So after all the kids there had won something, they still had prizes. so they gave each kid 1 ticket. In round 2 Grace won a boxcar. 










Jason ended up being the Grand Prize winner of the kids drawing with the North Pole Special. 










So, they still had prizes left. So they handed oout a ticket to the adults. 

Yolanda won a truck. 










Steve won a tank car. 










After all the adults standing there won something, (I won a small plant that looks like a tree) they still had prizes left, so they gave out tickets again. 

Yolanda won an LGB boxcar. 










Taking down the live steam track. 










Taking down the MLS booth. 










Saying bye for now. 










Until next year, 

Tommy 
Rio Gracie


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cute photos...thanks again.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonderful, Tommy.....  Yes, until next year...


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing. 
Can’t wait until next year. 
John Corradini


----------

